# Order delivery?



## ashton1

Hi guys, placed this order *2013915-2556-17107-3636* earlier in the week, had an email on Wednesday saying it had been dispatched and and on your website is says order complete. Still not received, do you have an estimate as to when it will arrive?

Thanks


----------



## ashton1

Scrap my above email, little freaky but within less than 5 mins of posting guess what arrived.....?

Thanks guys great service


----------



## DetailedClean

Hi ashton1,

We do aim to give a quick response to all help requested


----------

